# Mini Hog



## doc1955 (Mar 16, 2019)

Don't know if anyone followed along on my build here but it is some what competed. And posted on my youtube channel.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have been looking at the videos Doc. I don't have sound but I still like to look at the pieces.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Steve this was a fun build for me. Still have some things to do on it minor things. Plus build a decent stand for it. I still enjoy the Little Demon I pull them off the self and run them ever so often. Thanks again for your help on them!


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 16, 2019)

Doc,  Nice job on your mini-hog.  It sounds good.

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Chuck


----------



## michael-au (Mar 17, 2019)

Watched it on youtube


----------



## michael-au (Mar 17, 2019)

I liked the videos you did of the Demon V8 build


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 17, 2019)

doc1955 said:


> Don't know if anyone followed along on my build here but it is some what competed. And posted on my youtube channel.


Hi Doc just check your video, nice work. are the plans available on the net?
one suggestion !! put your youtube name, it would be easier to find the video


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 17, 2019)

My youtube link is in my signature


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 17, 2019)

doc1955 said:


> My youtube link is in my signature


not according to this


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 17, 2019)

Just click on the my youtube channel


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 17, 2019)

doc1955 said:


> Just click on the my youtube channel


sorry I'm just trying to give you info LOOK AT THE PICTURE again


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 17, 2019)

Did you click on the link that is where it goes doc0455


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 17, 2019)

doc1955 said:


> Did you click on the link that is where it goes doc0455


sorry if I wasted your time .... there no link


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 17, 2019)

canadianhorsepower said:


> sorry if I wasted your time .... there no link


Maybe it's the device you're using Luc, but when I click on the part of Doc's signature that says "My Youtube Channel" it opens a new window with his Youtube channel loaded.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 17, 2019)

The link Doc is talking about is in his signature like he said. 
Click where it says "My YouTube Channel" under the text of any one of his posts and it will take you to his channel.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Doc,
I've watched all your videos and truly enjoyed them. Congratulations on a battle well fought. I believe you said you want to do one more IC engine before going back to steam. What will it be?

Terry


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 17, 2019)

mayhugh1 said:


> Doc,
> I've watched all your videos and truly enjoyed them. Congratulations on a battle well fought. I believe you said you want to do one more IC engine before going back to steam. What will it be?
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry!
Maybe a vertical twin steam engine but first I want to play a little with the coil winder and see if I can get a coil wound for 2 to 3v and put out a decent spark. Plus I have some model T buzz coils that I want to see if I can get 1 rebuilt.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 24, 2019)

Here are sme pictures for those that don't like videos.








It has aluminum cylinders and cast iron rings.
The build id mostly documented on my youtube channel.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Mar 24, 2019)

The crankcase was a nice addition. - Terry


----------



## michael-au (Mar 25, 2019)

Good work Doc


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice engine Doc. I will have to go through your video's . I seem to remember you making a video on buzz coils somewhere ,maybe on another forum.
Cheers
John


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 25, 2019)

I made a couple one where I show how to modify a cheap relay to make it work and one where I made a small Jacobs Ladder with a buzz coil.


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks Doc.
Very interesting . I have a Red Wing engine I am going to start soon and this maybe the ticket for the ignition .
Cheers
John


----------



## Rozlo (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## doc1955 (Jun 29, 2019)

oops


----------



## doc1955 (Jun 29, 2019)

I tore it apart and powder coated some of the parts. I don't do a lot during the summer in the shop. Usually to busy out side. Well today was a crappy day outside so I started putting her back together again. Not sure but I may powder coat the heads yet. I'll decide once I get her all back together and see how she looks.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks good! A great engine!

 John


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 1, 2019)

DOC1955 how did you get the relay to oscillate?
I suppose you rigged the contact to cut off the battery as soon as the armature pull in.
If that is so, then the relay is not defective, it simple has not enough time to completely pull and it probably sing at high frequency.  By weakening the spring there is enough inertia in the armature to keep moving after cut off, that would result in a lower switching frequency and work as you expected.
A more refined way would be to delay the action of cutting off the coil drive with a transisto and a delay network.  Then you can control the frequency and have enough time for the coil to do a full pull, plus avoid messing with the relay.


----------



## doc1955 (Jul 1, 2019)

tornitore45 said:


> DOC1955 how did you get the relay to oscillate?
> I suppose you rigged the contact to cut off the battery as soon as the armature pull in.
> If that is so, then the relay is not defective, it simple has not enough time to completely pull and it probably sing at high frequency.  By weakening the spring there is enough inertia in the armature to keep moving after cut off, that would result in a lower switching frequency and work as you expected.
> A more refined way would be to delay the action of cutting off the coil drive with a transisto and a delay network.  Then you can control the frequency and have enough time for the coil to do a full pull, plus avoid messing with the relay.


Actually the coil is on the weaker side and is too slow by messing with the spring it allows it to work with the weaker coil.


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 12, 2019)

Well I spent the morning trying to find where a lower end knock was coming from. (I had tore it down to powder coat some of the parts) I kept thinking it was end play in the crank and was trying different things to get it to run without the knock. No success, I was almost ready to give up and tear it down again. Then I thought it does sound like the crank hitting a screw hmmmm. I took the 3 screws out of the bushing carrier and there it was. One of the screws was just a tad long and yes the crank was smacking it. Wheew that was a battle.
  I also was having issues with my ignition system but after raising the resistance to the coil it seems to be fine. Still need to build a decent box or stand for plus better exhaust pipes.


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 15, 2019)

I spent time trying to get the carb set I think I have it close. I also was still having trouble over heating  my ignition board. I think I have that sorted out now. So now I can put the ignition box back together and start thinking of a display stand for it. I did square up some blocks for my next build.


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 21, 2019)

Etched out some double ignition boards.
Soldered up one of the boards and tested it out. Works as it should with a coil I wound and I also checked it with a coil pack from I believe a Ford. I used some resistors to bring the resistance up to over 1 to not over work any of the 3 IC components. With the resistors I played around quite some time and didn't even get warm so I think it will work fine.


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok that was dumb man nothing like a simple thing to make you feel dumb once you find it LOL!


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok relocated fuel tank lower didn't like where it was. I did a test run to see just how long a full fuel tank would run. So here is a video of a full tank run.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 7, 2019)

I had positioned tank down on the base and it ran good there ( seems to not care to much the height of the tank) but I just didn't like the looks of it. I didn't like the fuel hose going up and around the exhaust pipe so I made a riser mount to put it on. I have a box/stand in the works for the motor just need to get a few things sorted out yet.


----------



## dnalot (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok have the Mini Hog mounted on its box and got the exhaust tubes nickel plated it's about ready to be put up on the shelve and move on to the next engine.


----------



## vince1962 (Nov 12, 2019)

doc1955 said:


> Thanks Chuck


I watched the entire build of both your engine . Great job , both sound awesome!


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 14, 2019)

Sue (my wife) took some pictures of Mini Hog


----------



## 10thumbs (Nov 15, 2019)

Love that sound! Unquestionably a HOG.


----------

